# A couple more girls from Huerta Hof!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I was able to take a few pics quickly yesterday, while the weather was still nice. Too bad it was getting dark, and the sun was casting shadows and light all over the dogs....and I didn't have enough time to get "better" pics.....but these aren't too bad.
Thanks for letting me share.









**Ole* about 7 1/2 mos old....*

*







*
**Annisette von Huerta Hof 4 1/2 mos old.* *









**Luna von Huerta Hof (mother to Annisette & Amaretto).**









**Vogue von Huerta Hof 12 mos old. (same mother as Luna, bred to Cuervo). *_poor Vogue has the sun casting over her saddle area and Carlos's left sleeve.....she does have a black saddle._

















**Treska vom Steinbett 6 1/2 yrs old (bred to Ober von Bad- Boll).**
_The sun was right over us when taking the pics...poor Treska looks much lighter than she actually is.....but she DOES have a lighter saddle and muzzle markings. EXCELLENT temperament & nerve...we are very happy adding her to our breeding program._


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Stunning looking dogs. I can never get enough of looking at pictures of obviously well taken care of GSDs. thanks for sharing. Amazing how grown up they look at only a few months old.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous. Your dogs always are.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

UGH...I can never view your pictures for some reason! 

Oh well...maybe I will get to see Treska this weekend...?

BTW, Annisette looked beautiful last weekend...forgot to tell you!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lovely dogs! 

I hate it when the sunlight washes out a dog's true color... you can tell by looking at the bricks from photo to photo how the lighting changed as the photo shoot went. Ole looks as red as the bricks, and in the other photos the bricks look yellower and so the dogs do also. 

I'm more of a photo nerd than a conformation expert.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks!
Ole *is* really red & black.....she has the richest "color" from the females posted.
The rest of the girls are more brown/gold/coppery in color.
I really hate mid day...when the sun casts so many different shadows.....it's darn near impossible to get a *good* picture.
You should have seen me yesterday yelling..."Hurry Up!! Quick...stand them....all we need is one fast pic!!" LOL!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What beautiful dogs!!! :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> I really hate mid day...when the sun casts so many different shadows.....it's darn near impossible to get a *good* picture.


Yes, getting the black to look black without losing too much detail, and the red to look red without getting washed out by the sun, and to get the shadows in the right places--shooting under natural lighting can be maddening! Sometimes a flash can help fill in harsh shadows, but I personally hate the look of direct flash. 

I got spoiled when I had access to a pro lighting rig, but since 99% of what I do uses available light anyway, I couldn't justify buying my own studio gear. I briefly considered it when I was considering doing pet portraits in my grooming shop... but realized that, for the same amount of time, I'd be making more money grooming than I could be shooting. Plus, the amount of pet hair that would invariably wind its way into my expensive electronics? Bad.

I do snap informal shots of my clients' dogs for my Facebook page and whatnot, using my point-and-shoot, and I'm constantly frustrated with the low quality; I'm such a snob!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I *love love LOVE* Ole! Who is she out of?? That pigmentation, dark mask, angulation and head...WOW! What are her drives like? Fantastic pictures! If Ole ever wants to get spoiled rotten, send her my way


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

All *gorgeous *girls but I am really drawn to Ole..stunning!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Ole is beautiful and at least to me looks perfect!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What beautiful girls.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ole* is out of a female that we imported from Germany.
A very nice female was offered to us....and since we did not have the finances at the time to purchase her, we offered her to a friend of ours.
We recommended that she be bred to *Nelson von Frankengold*, and she was.
We asked for pick female puppy from the litter....and when they were 6 weeks old.....we picked her!
So she will carry "both" of our kennel names.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice girl Robin. I love Nelson babies. We have a pick female pup at the club out of Nelson and a Drache Feld female that is just gorgeous. Congrats on Ole. I look forward to seeing how she performs!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, all of them! Amaretto looks more like Vogue than Luna...just from the side.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@ Marshies.......they are actually "almost" the same pedigree.
Vogue is out of Luna's mom and Cuervo.....
Amaretto is out of Luna & Cuervo.
These girls will grow up very similar in type.....but Annisette & Amaretto have slightly better pigment & color.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all beautiful, but Annisette makes me drool.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

How much does Anisette weigh right now? Do you and Carlos just call her Anisette? Also, is she still bitey through her teething phase?

I agree with all of the above that Ole is gOrgeous!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@ Marshies....
Anisette is the puppy with the most drive in the litter....so YES, she is quite a little shark......but she does not bite "us". She is very driven for the flirt pole, tugs and ball on a rope.
She is quite a handfull, but Carlos absolutely loves her! Ole has very strong drives also.....they are Carlos's little princesses.
ALL the dogs are around my grandchildren....none are allowed to "eat" the kids....and at this point...most don't even try. *Anisette still has to be supervised....she's not 100% yet* LOL!
*The younger pups...well....they haven't learned yet, that children are not chew toys.....but they will learn soon too.* My grandchildren are "dog kids"...they know how to react and behave around the dogs & puppies.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 3, 2012)

*Outstanding!*

I really love your GSDs!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

They are amazing Robin! Every time you post new pictures I have to show Hubby! Are any of these girls going to go to the USA Sieger this May? Oh and how much snow did you get over there?? It is starting to look like Christmas


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello Danielle!...how are you?
Yes...Ole & Anisette will be competing.
Vogue (?)...depends if she is in full coat or not.
Luna....no.
Treska...is pregnant at this time (hopefully)...so she will not be in good condition for the Veteran's class.

Hope to see you there! Say hi to hubby!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

This one I WILL be at. No excuses, it isn't very far away at all. So no need to figure out plane ride and finances  But we are doing good here. Can't wait until May!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous Robin! Love looking at your pics, always.

btw -did you get my PM about the coat care regimine? Just want to let you know it has helped greatly. Here in the deep south I don't think I'll ever get the lush full coats your dogs have but Ilda is definately looking MUCH better. Thanks again for your help there......

Also, what's this I hear tell that you maybe breeding some bi-colors? Is that correct and if so...please do tell a wee bit more about those plans!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are all very pretty dogs but I like Ole and Vogue best.

Ole's color is dark and beautiful.

Vogue has a sweet, beautiful face.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Gwen,
Haha...breeding bi-colors?:shrug:
I DO plan on breeding Izzy in the Fall (after being titled/fingers crossed).
Depending on whom I breed her to....would result in the variations of coat colors.
*She is a dark sable.*


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, not breeding *some or for* bicolors....  but I could have sworn I read a post where you mentioned some maybe in your future? 





robinhuerta said:


> Hi Gwen,
> Haha...breeding bi-colors?:shrug:
> I DO plan on breeding Izzy in the Fall (after being titled/fingers crossed).
> Depending on whom I breed her to....would result in the variations of coat colors.
> *She is a dark sable.*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have my eye on Robin's Isabella :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I can "see" why LaRen!!  

A beauty for sure......




LaRen616 said:


> I have my eye on Robin's Isabella :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@Gwen....
I LOVE most variations of color in this breed.....
Nothing would give me more pleasure than bringing a daughter or son of my Izzy's to the venues and doing well with them......if it happens to be a bi-color....YIPPEE!
There is a couple of really nice dogs that our friend in Germany has presented to us, in regards to possible breeding prospects...one being a nice solid black & the other a very dark sable. (won't count my chickens before they hatch though).
BEFORE I actually do any breeding......I will also ask *confidentially* the opinions of others that are very knowledgeable about her specific bloodlines.
Which would include Miss Christine, Mr Cliff & Ms Carmen......LOL!...._they don't even_ _know it yet!!!_
I always try to gather as much info first....then I sit down and go through it, weighing the pros & cons.
I *know* what I want......I just have to figure out....*how* to get it........_make sense?_


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hence the word 'maybe' .... I caught a little hint hint and latched on to the 'bi-color' part because.....my Grandpa in Germany, his last GSD before he passed away (he was involved in Schutzhund) was a bi color. Even before I knew that I've always been drawn to the GSD _as a breed first_.....then bi-colors...it must be genetic 

...and am hoping one *maybe* in my future too. hehehehe 

Good, Good Luck with your planning...plans. I'll be watching for updates!  



robinhuerta said:


> @Gwen....
> I LOVE most variations of color in this breed.....
> Nothing would give me more pleasure than bringing a daughter or son of my Izzy's to the venues and doing well with them......if it happens to be a bi-color....YIPPEE!
> There is a couple of really nice dogs that our friend in Germany has presented to us, in regards to possible breeding prospects...one being a nice solid black & the other a very dark sable. (won't count my chickens before they hatch though).
> ...


----------

